# General > Motoring >  Remapping

## Michael Dennis

Does anyone know someone who does remapping in Wick?

I am getting a BWM 320d M Sport (2011 Plate) I am pickin up on Friday I need done.

Thanks

----------


## wavy davy

Campbell Gordon supplies and fits a box, not remapping I know, but it has some advantages. Easily removed and Campbell can tweak the settings to suit your specific requirements re performance and fuel economy. Gordon Motors 01955 604240

----------

